

It's Official, GoDaddy.com is the Worst Example of a Website Ever Created - operand
http://danrodriguez.me/blog/its-official-godaddy-com-is-the-worst-example-of-a-website-ever-created

======
Sodel
I won't pretend to be an authority on aesthetics, but GoDaddy's site doesn't
seem to be quite the aberration against reason that this post seems to
describe. Granted, I have no account with GoDaddy, so it may well look
different when logged in. In any case, I can definitely point you to a site
that (was) far worse.

Epileptics, proceed with caution:
<http://web.archive.org/web/20060613061524/http://moire.ch/>

~~~
typicalbender
That or any geocities site...R.I.P

I have swore off GoDaddy for a number of reason (really wasn't happy with
their service offering compared to smaller competitors) but the straw the
broke the camels back was their support of SOPA <http://rt.com/usa/support-
sopa-daddy-web-037/>

